# wip updates please



## sachem allison (Jul 16, 2012)

you know who you are. you know what I want. follow ups or updates, please. I know life gets in the way, but a few words every once in a while will suffice. TK? Chuck? Eamon? Pablo? Randy how are you liking yours? How are things going Benuser? what about you Deckhand? :spin chair::wi:bat::nunchucks:nk:


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't piss off Chef! Updates now!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 16, 2012)

Grinder is broken. The motor is unseating itself. I've been using it anyways, but I've now got about 1mm clearance before it will be a magnetic dervish in a steel box 8 inches from my vital organs. So I'm solving that first.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 16, 2012)

sounds like a plan.


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 16, 2012)

Son,

Thanks for the reminder.

The vintage chefs knife that I bought with the scimitar is out on loan with Chef James. He came over Friday and played around with everything I had then demanded more time with that one. What brand was it anyway? Sheesh, I may not get it back. Good thing I already posted pics, Aye.

The boning knives will be in the next batch of HT along with Siti's sword, etc. Handle materials and slot cutter are ready and waiting. The big wait is getting enough material to travel south to use a BIG HT oven.

Hasta,
PZ

PZ


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 17, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Grinder is broken. The motor is unseating itself. I've been using it anyways, but I've now got about 1mm clearance before it will be a magnetic dervish in a steel box 8 inches from my vital organs. So I'm solving that first.



Love you eloquently descriptive vocabulary.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 17, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Grinder is broken. The motor is unseating itself. I've been using it anyways, but I've now got about 1mm clearance before it will be a magnetic dervish in a steel box 8 inches from my vital organs. So I'm solving that first.



Pfft...where's your priorities? There's a whole mm left......


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 17, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Pfft...where's your priorities? There's a whole mm left......



that's what I was thinking.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got some things I need to deal with before I get back to these. I do have one update. The Ray Rogers was sharpened at close to 45 deg on a side. I'm not kidding. It is now sharpened at 10-15 deg, the bevels are huge and it is cutting a heckuvalot better. It took a lot longer to grind down that I expected, too. I shoulda used something coarser but oh well, whatcha gonna do, right? :dontknow:


----------



## TB_London (Jul 18, 2012)

Give me 3 weeks and I should be able to put up a WIP for at least one of the Carbon blades I bought off you.
Just practicing keeping an even grind on the belt before I start on something I'd rather not f up. So far so good, just need to move house and then it will be done.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 18, 2012)

Honestly Son, I wasn't planning on doing a wip with the one I bought from you. I am still trying to decide weather I want to swap out the handle or keep the old one.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 18, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I've got some things I need to deal with before I get back to these. I do have one update. The Ray Rogers was sharpened at close to 45 deg on a side. I'm not kidding. It is now sharpened at 10-15 deg, the bevels are huge and it is cutting a heckuvalot better. It took a lot longer to grind down that I expected, too. I shoulda used something coarser but oh well, whatcha gonna do, right? :dontknow:


no problem, that's all I want to know. That Ray Rogers came that way and I never had the time or stones to rework it. It needed some stone love. thanks Tk for the update.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 18, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Honestly Son, I wasn't planning on doing a wip with the one I bought from you. I am still trying to decide weather I want to swap out the handle or keep the old one.


I didn't expect a wip from you, just the ones I mentioned, we had a deal.lol


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 19, 2012)

Son,

The knife is still in the works. Blade is almost finished, I have scales, just need to work on getting them on and trimmed down.

-Chuck


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 19, 2012)

thank you


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 30, 2012)

you all suck!!!!!!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2012)

Uh oh.... I Told you f***ers not to piss off chef... Did you forget horns on said bull so soon?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> you all suck!!!!!!



Don't hold back now......


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 30, 2012)

OK....maybe this will keep me out the "y'all BITE" group.


This is the second of the two I bought a while back. The scales were very white oak so I gave them a classic Rat Fink Flame Job.


PZ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 30, 2012)

You do some amazing restoration work, Paul.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice work Pablo!


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 30, 2012)

THANK YOU SIR's.

PZ


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 30, 2012)

beautiful, Paul. Thank you


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 30, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> beautiful, Paul. Thank you




You're welcome. 

Sorry it took so long but....... yada yada yada....

The Herders will be up next. They need to be HT'd then I'll mount them to handles. Maybe by the end of October to early November before I get to them IF all goes well.

Thanks,

PZ


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellz yes Paul, awesome job! I'm sure it looks even better in person.


----------



## steeley (Aug 31, 2012)

Great job Paul.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Like especially the handle's rich colors on that simple, pure blade.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 31, 2012)

Son, I desperately need a new WIP !!! Then , I would be happy to update you on it!!!


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 4, 2012)

knerd want to help me restore one son sent to me? its a big scimitar from like the 50's.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 4, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Son, I desperately need a new WIP !!! Then , I would be happy to update you on it!!!



next week! I got more things coming.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 4, 2012)

Son I love mine. Is m go to knife and getting lots of use! he blde has a great profile that just works!! Thanks again Son!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 15, 2012)

I did a restore job(nothing fancy) on the scimitar pumbaa got from Son. I thinned the blade a little, cleaned and polished it. I oiled and tru-oiled/sanded, etc the handle. The only thing left is to sharpen this up and slice up some primal cuts!
BEFORE




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
AFTER




[/IMG]


----------



## Benuser (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 15, 2012)

im going to use that beast to break up chocolate and such since as a pastry chef primals arent a huge concern of mine. i do get to break some meat down and im gonna use it for that.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2012)

*???*


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Grinder is broken. The motor is unseating itself. I've been using it anyways, but I've now got about 1mm clearance before it will be a magnetic dervish in a steel box 8 inches from my vital organs. So I'm solving that first.



What's your excuse?:eyebrow::bat:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 11, 2012)

:dontknow::beatinghead::doublebanghead::begging:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 12, 2012)

*dying over here!*


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 14, 2012)

*Wip Update*
I finally got tuned in with my new belt sander. I also was able to get the handle off of this beast.



[/IMG]

Here is the after 





[/IMG]



[/IMG]

I ground down the blade guard thingy and thinned the edge a little. I also polished 'er up. I would say this is 25% belt sander/polishing wheel and 75% stones. I worked up a good sweat today!
I'm trying to decide what to do with the handle. I want to keep it as original as possible, but I just don't know if I can help myself from using a different kind of wood. I'm probably just going to use the extra handle you sent me, as it is longer than the original.
The tang on this thing is gnarly and twisted. I wonder how old this beast is.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks good, and nice use of the brick background.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2012)

excellent job, do whatever you feel will work on the handle. You may have to square off the tang where it joins the blade to get a flush fit if you are going to put on the backup handle. If you are going to go completely different a piece of one inch copper pipe makes a great collar ferrule and you could make a nogent style similar to the original. The knife is about 120 years old or so, French made.


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 14, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Looks good, and nice use of the brick background.



Looks very good. 
I thought this restoration was yours at first, Mike, because of the brick background.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Like the profile and the transition from finger guard to bevel.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 14, 2012)

My bricks need to be pressure washed! Mike Henry's are much nicer. I gave him a hard time a while ago because he took a knife/handle pic _not_ on brick! 

crothcipt gave me a hard time a while ago about taking pics on my dilapidated fence, so I 'm trying to change it up. It's all about sunlight. Maybe on some terra cotta or perhaps stucco next.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2012)

First of all to knyfenerd, Pablo, and any others who have chosen to refurb Son's blades: bravo for taking this on. And thanks to Son for your generosity and prodding  I enjoy seeing the work everyone does and coming from someone who has COMPLETELY neglected his knives for the last 4-6 months, opening this thread makes me feel bad about my own knives. Whenever I open my knife drawer, I imagine Son's large letters saying SHARPEN ME!!!. 

k.


----------



## TB_London (Oct 16, 2012)

Bought 2 blades of Son a while ago, and with moving house and getting a new job hadn't gotten around to putting handles on them. First one is now underway and should be finished in a couple more hours shaping over the next few days.

Couple of bad pics:

Blad i've started work on in the top pic:





Thought i'd go for a Western style handle for the first one so drilled some holes with a carbide bit for an ebony 'bolster' that will be pinned. the pins should appear more central when i've finished rounding the pieces





I've reground the blade as there was no distal taper and they were fat behind the edge, so it's now thins towards the tip and is as convex as i could make it. Poor attempt at getting pic of taper....





The rest of the handle will be a bit of Thuya burr, not too many eyes in the piece, but should finish up nicely





After fiddling about getting everything to fit this is how the spine will look





Just need to shape the bolster and finish the face edges, drill a hole for the pin through the end of the tang and then epoxy it all together before shaping the rest of the handle. Fingers crossed it all turns out how i hope it will.

Then i'll have to decide whether to do the other one as a wa...


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 16, 2012)

gonna look beautiful! thank you.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread rules, and so do you Son:doublethumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 19, 2012)

*Gigantor Knife Done!!!*
Spent a lot of time on this one recently. I kinda chickened out and went with the original handle. The backup was a little split, and honestly I didn't want to grind down the tang. I took some extra tang shots to show why. This thing is so crooked and cool looking, it makes me think this knife may be even older than the 120 years that Son thinks is it's age. The tang is part of what makes it unique, and I didn't want to destroy that.
Lots of rehab and resto work. Lots and lots of hand sanding and polishing. I put a tiny bit of epoxy in to set the handle, but not so much that it won't come off if you need it to. The handle is curing now. I'll put a good edge on it tomorrow and hopefully try it out a little at work tomorrow.
Son, PM me your address (I'm assuming it's the return on the package you sent it in) and I'll get this beast back to you next week.
I'm ready for whatever you've got next!!!




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 19, 2012)

Great job, kove it!
You were right about the tang. It shouldn't be shortened any further. If I understood it well, these were originally rat tails, as long as the handle. Once the ebony handle got broken and replaced by whatever was nearby, the tang has been abraded.

How about the steel? I've noticed with a Trompette from that era it was finely grained but quite wear resistant.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice work, I thought the original handle deserved to remain on the knife.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 19, 2012)

awesome, love it Chris. Send it to Eamon, I'm going to have him try and make a saya for it. Hopefully he can get around the little choil thingy now.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is the one Benjamin did for me, I just got it in the mail this afternoon. It's the other one of Chef's knives.


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 19, 2012)

nice chris, i may pay you to rehandle that scimitar. what would you want to put a handle on it since it should be pretty easy. also would you mind showing me how to rehandle? i want to do my miyabi, fujiwara, the fh wa, and whatever bread knife i get.


----------



## steeley (Oct 19, 2012)

That is ready to go back in the kitchen !
a thing of beauty:guitarist:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 19, 2012)

Knice work guys. 

k.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 22, 2012)

Good idea by Son to take the pix - I should have taken... - before the new patina installs any further. Curiously, the steel of this Trompette is the most wear resistant carbon I've ever seen. I wonder where they got it from. The knife is from the 1890's. In that time, France had lost the Alsace-Lorraine it recovered with the 1919 Versailles Peace Treaty, together with the Sarre.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 25, 2012)

Bernard Levine states, the French usually bought
their best steel from
Germany; the Germans
made their best steel out of
Swedish ore.


----------



## RobinW (Oct 25, 2012)

Benuser said:


> Bernard Levine states, the French usually bought
> their best steel from
> Germany; the Germans
> made their best steel out of
> Swedish ore.



The Swedes were/are probably too stupid/ignorant to know good cutlery so we sold it all. The only knife culture we have are the Same knives (kind of out native indians) ;-)


----------



## Benuser (Oct 25, 2012)

How about Mora??


----------



## TB_London (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty much done, still needs a few bits cleaning up but been busy at work lately and had a healthy bout of man flu this weekend.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 11, 2012)

I really like it. It looks like it feels good in your hand. Nice work.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 11, 2012)

Very unusual shape and colors...looks great!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 18, 2012)

:surrendar:I guess this experiment was only half successful and the other half a complete failure. Well apparently we broke even. I was hoping everything would be done by the end of the year, I guess it wasn't meant to be. I know life gets in the way, believe me I know but, this is just sad. Thanks for trying anyway.:disdain::nah::surrender2:


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 18, 2012)

:sarcasmalert::nutskick:


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 24, 2013)

CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HEY, CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE ARE YOU< CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, Son, sorry (I didn't see this, shoot me a message next time haha.) I have been crazy at work moved 2 apartments gone through lots of issues. Sorry. I have something in the works though. I promise. I'm sorry I dropped the ball on this one but life has got in the way a bit. Got some work done but have it set up to start moving fast pretty soon.

-Chuck


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 25, 2013)

i know buddy, just messing with you. Life has gotten in my way alot recently also. good luck this year.


----------

